# Precision measuring tools (Has anyone used one of these?)



## bezalel2000 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Guys

Not sure if this should be here or in Q&A.

Either way its a nice piece of kit handed down to me from my father when he retired many rears back.

It seams to be a bit of over kill to be just a base for a dial indicator for the mill.

In the photo set up on the mill table there is also a precision ground attachment on the right. Ground at right angles on most faces at the ends.

There are two other items that may not be part of the original kit.

 Does anyone know how to use any or all of it, for something other seeing how flat the table is?


----------



## moconnor (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

It is just a heavy-duty dial indicator and base that is often used in an inspection department on a surface plate because of its stability. Also commonly used at individual work stations during production machining for the same reason. The long, rigid cast iron T-slotted base is also nice for spanning the ways of a lathe bed or for similar set-ups. Also very handy for machine rebuilding and scraping operations. The large diameter of the post and arm and the rigid design of the joint provides a very stable dial indicator set-up compared to the smaller versions that we often use. Starrett and Brown & Sharpe have similar units. Very nice set that you have there.

Regards,
Mike 

P.S. The item that you have across the T-Slotted base in your 3rd photo down from the top is a clamp that is used as a 'fence' to enable the base to be guided along a parallel surface. Like the pins on the base of a surface gauge.


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 10, 2012)

moconnor  said:
			
		

> P.S. The item that you have across the T-Slotted base in your 3rd photo down from the top is a clamp that is used as a 'fence' to enable the base to be guided along a parallel surface. Like the pins on the base of a surface gauge.



Thanks mike that clamp is a neat fit in the slots of the base.

any thought on the other one?

Someone suggested the V might fit a v bed lathe, but it is too wide for the slot IIRC

Bez


----------



## moconnor (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello Bez,

Not sure what they may be. They may be something made for a specific job or not related to the tool at all.

I have attached the Starrett Tools catalog pages of their No.665 Series Inspection Holder & Accessories. I have this tool and the only accessories that are related to the T-slotted base which are items No.665E 'Base Reference Guide' and No.665F 'Square Keyway Guide'. They don't have anything that looks like your mystery items. BTW, the Brown & Sharpe version is almost identical to the Starrett with similar accessories.

Regards,
Mike 

View attachment Catalog_32_Page_176.pdf


View attachment Catalog_32_Page_177.pdf


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks mike 

that s just what I needed.
 From the catalogue I can see I have items A,B,C,D,F,H & I all in this kit.

I have another dial indicator that I use for general shop work. 
It is mounted on a 10mm arm with swival.
The base is a converted magnetic car roof antenna mount. Works a treet I might just keep the inspection set for setting up important jobs like Christmas and Brthay gifts :big:


----------



## Springbok (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice old dial indicator used for clocking bar in your 4 jaw chuck plus may other uses, there are many books on this subject.

Bob


----------



## steamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Bez,

Nice bit of kit!
Probably used for machine component alignment, Was your Dad a machinist or a mill wright?

Dave


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Hi Bob
*
The catalogue Mike sent me was the most documentation I have seen on the subject to-date - I'll keep an eye open for some of those books.
cheers

*Dave
*
My Father was a fitter and turner in Royal Engineers so I guess he was a machinist (in between clearing minefields) :big:

Bez


----------

